# Film Projector Help



## jormar1990 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello all. I recently acquired a vintage 8mm projector (Bell Howell 456A) and it was not focusing. So I pulled it apart and got that fixed.

But I pulled apart the lens too and the pieces scattered before I could see what order everything went it. Anyways I have attached a diagram of pieces and how I presume they go back together but I wanted to be sure.
A - Thick convex on one side and concave on the other.
B - Similar to A but thinner
C - Flat on one side and deep concave on the other
D - Small, double convex (One side is greater than the other)


----------

